# Redness and swelling 3 days after injection



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

I need to know if something is abnormal here.

Just did my third pin this morning.  Sust from a sponsor.

First two pins were in glutes.  Experience with both - Two days after pinning, a LOT of pain.  Three to four days, a LOT of swelling.  Redness, too.  Warm to the touch.

I know it is not an infection, because the first one went away about 6-7 days after.

The second one is still swollen - fourth day . . . but pain has dropped from 10 to 9, and, while still quite swollen, it is not as bad as yesterday.  Yesterday was excruciating.  It was really interfering with daily life.  Sitting down.  Getting in car.  Walking.  Lying in bed even.  Plus, the swelling was so bad it looks funny even when dressed.

I injected a thigh this morning, mainly so if it happens again, I can post a pic (did not want to post pics of my swollen ass cheek!).

So - Somebody tell me this happened to them, and there is nothing to worry about.  I PM'd a couple of other sust users, who informed me that they had normal, mild soreness, no massive swelling or redness.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you pinning in the upper outside of the glute?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 21, 2011)

What brand did you inject? What gear?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 21, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> What brand did you inject? What gear?



Also what size of needle are you using ?
Are your hands shaky when going in ?
How much did you inject ?
Do you inject slow or fast ?


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> What brand did you inject? What gear?


I do not know if I want to name the brand, as it is a board sponsor, and if I am experiencing some kind of reaction because I am personally sensitive to it, then it is not the brand's fault, and I do not want the brand to be blamed if it is not at fault. As for gear, it is sustanon.

Also what size of needle are you using ? 23G, 1.5 for glutes, 1 inch this morning for thigh.
Are your hands shaky when going in ? Nope. Pinning turned out to be a lot easier than I thought it would be. I was apprehensive about it, but now it does not bother me at all. No pain whatsoever at pinning time, or even for at least 12 hours afterward, and very, very mild soreness out to at least 24 hours. It is the reaction several days later that is getting to me. 
How much did you inject ? 1 ml
Do you inject slow or fast ? Slow, oh so slow, just as I read to do here and other boards a lot before starting.

Are you pinning in the upper outside of the glute? Yes, at least I think so. I am also aspirating (although I admit I forgot to do that on the second injection, but the result has been the same for both).

I have read here about some posters experiencing soreness, and even a few complaining that it felt like they were "hit with a bat," but I have not read about redness and massive swelling. With all of the redness and swelling, in addition to the pain, I would have thought it was an infection, except that intramuscular infections do not resolve themselves at 6 or 7 days.

I am limping a little even today from the site of Thursday's injection, but the pain is not as bad as yesterday. The swelling is down a little, too, but it is still very swollen, just not the type of swelling that looks like it is about to burst with swollen fingers radiating all the way to the hip (like last night when I finally decided to post some questions in other threads and then start a new thread this morning). You know the "dimple" or whatever, the indentation on the side of your buttcheek? Mine is gone on that side. Swollen. It was gone on the first side, too, for several days. That side is back to normal after 7 days.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

Whats your height and size? Sounds like either you are very small and you are putting so much in a muscle it can't handle it or you are missing your glute! I think the ladder, if your cheek is swelled up then you are injecting to low! I'll post an injection pic in a minute, tell me if thats where you are injecting into the glute!


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Feb 21, 2011)

you could be allergic to the prop in the sus, or it could be the concentration of the gear, if mix is over 250mg/ml some people get swelling at the injection site.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> Whats your height and size?


  6 feet, 0 inches, 193 pounds last Friday


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> you could be allergic to the prop in the sus, or it could be the concentration of the gear, if mix is over 250mg/ml some people get swelling at the injection site.


 It's 300


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

How To Give An Intramuscular Injection - Care Guide

scroll down and look at the glute pic, but you know this does sound like an allergic reaction!


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> How To Give An Intramuscular Injection - Care Guide
> 
> scroll down and look at the glute pic, but you know this does sound like an allergic reaction!


Looks like roughly the correct spot in the glutes, so I do not think I shot it too low.

Assuming an allergic reaction, is such a thing likely to go away with continued use, or should I stop this cycle (only seven days in) and try some other injectable?


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

OK, are you pinning twice a week? And how much each time you pin? how many ml's?


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> OK, are you pinning twice a week? And how much each time you pin? how many ml's?


  Yes, one ml each pin, Monday AM, Thursday PM.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe try doing 4 pins a week and cut the amount in half (.5ml eod), Or even .75ml mon and fri and .5ml on wed!  if that dont work then you are allergic to it! I'm not saying this is for sure but I'm just trying to give you every route possible! Nothing worse than paying money for gear and not be able to use it!


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> Maybe try doing 4 pins a week and cut the amount in half (.5ml eod)


  I might try that.  Monday A.M., Tuesday late-late PM, Thursday early evening, Saturday afternoon, Monday AM, and so on - that would be an even four pin split.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

If anybody else has expeienced this same problem, I would love to read your input.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Feb 21, 2011)

i dont pin tha far back in the glute, mine is a little more to the side/outter area. maybe i should go further around my ass...lol. but so far so good for me...


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> i dont pin tha far back in the glute, mine is a little more to the side/outter area. maybe i should go further around my ass...lol. but so far so good for me...


 
The correct place is where the arow is not the cross! The cross is showing the 4 quadrents!


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> The correct place is where the arow is not the cross!


  Right - that is exactly where I did the first one, but the second one may have been a bit lower.  Both shots resulted in swelling.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> I might try that. Monday A.M., Tuesday late-late PM, Thursday early evening, Saturday afternoon, Monday AM, and so on - that would be an even four pin split.


 Brain fart - I better skip the Tuesday late pinning, or I would be getting an extra 150 mg this week!


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

Leg workout - many of the exercises were not affected, but squats, during warm ups, with 185, felt like something was _tearing_ in that swollen butt cheek when squatting only about halfway down, certainly not normal, so I did not do squats today.

I did the rest of my leg workout, even the squat press machine, but I feel "off." Not terrible, not sick, just a little off - hard to describe. I definitely felt better working out naturally more than a week ago. I feel like I am really having to force myself, even after I delayed yesterday's leg workout until today and just rested yesterday.

Sust, 300 mg/ml, (600/wk)
D-bol, 30 ed


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Leg workout - many of the exercises were not affected, but squats, during warm ups, with 185, felt like something was _tearing_ in that swollen butt cheek when squatting only about halfway down, certainly not normal, so I did not do squats today.
> 
> I did the rest of my leg workout, even the squat press machine, but I feel "off." Not terrible, not sick, just a little off - hard to describe. I definitely felt better working out naturally more than a week ago. I feel like I am really having to force myself, even after I delayed yesterday's leg workout until today and just rested yesterday.
> 
> ...


 
Is this your 1st cycle?


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you have a fever at all?  I wonder if you are allergic to Ethyl Oleate.  Some companies use it in the oil blend.  It helps keep higher concentration oil solutions from crashing out of the oil.  That coud be your problem.  You could email the source and ask them whether or not your product contains EO.  It is just a possibility. I have heard of this happening before.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> Is this your 1st cycle?


 Yes


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Do you have a fever at all?


 Don't know if I have a fever. My swollen butt cheek is hot to the touch. I will see if I can find a thermometer. 


> I wonder if you are allergic to Ethyl Oleate. Some companies use it in the oil blend. It helps keep higher concentration oil solutions from crashing out of the oil. That coud be your problem. You could email the source and ask them whether or not your product contains EO. It is just a possibility. I have heard of this happening before.


 Same symptoms?


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Yes


 
To much to soon IMO! Back off and see if you still have the same problems!


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> To much to soon IMO!


  As in 600mg a week is too much, too soon, or 300mg (1 ml) for an injection is too much?


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 21, 2011)

For a guy your size injecting one ml into a big muscle group should not case the issues you are describing in my opinion.  I think it is something else.  Some people inject upwards of 3mls in the same areas granted they are more experienced but 1 cc should not cause this.  Your muscles will be more painful when they are not used to it but not like you have described.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 21, 2011)

could be be due to high ba count


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Your muscles will be more painful when they are not used to it but not like you have described.


 It is not the pain that has me worried (although it sucks!). It is the *swelling *that follows the injections by 3-4 days. I have not heard of this happening to anybody else, even online, but certainly not among any of my acquaintances, some of whom have multiple cycles under their belt.

Swelling up like a balloon in the injection area just does not seem normal, in the limited knowledge I have garnered reading here and discussing this with people who have experience.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

tjsulli said:


> could be be due to high ba count


 
^could be this, or it's bunk gear, hard to say, if its that bad you should either cut way back or stop all together IMO!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> As in 600mg a week is too much, too soon, or 300mg (1 ml) for an injection is too much?


 
I think if I was in your shoes I would cut back to 300mg's a week!


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> ^could be this, or it's bunk gear, hard to say, if its that bad you should either cut way back or stop all together IMO!


 I agree with this.  It could be the BA content or the gear itself.  I try not to use anything higher than 250mg/ml because any higher it is more likely to fall out of the oily solution sooner than it should.  I am thinking this could be the case with you.  Once injected the oil is dispersing and leaving some extra hormone behind.  This would cause the hormone to crystalize in the muscle causing irritation and swelling.  It could be many things I would contact your sponser and let them know what is happening tell them that you can't use it and see what they will do.  Maybe it is common with that substance.  They may give you a credit or something.  I would stop using it if this continues though.  Try something more commonly used and trusted.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I agree with this. It could be the BA content or the gear itself. I try not to use anything higher than 250mg/ml because any higher it is more likely to fall out of the oily solution sooner than it should. I am thinking this could be the case with you. Once injected the oil is dispersing and leaving some extra hormone behind. This would cause the hormone to crystalize in the muscle causing irritation and swelling. It could be many things I would contact your sponser and let them know what is happening tell them that you can't use it and see what they will do. Maybe it is common with that substance. They may give you a credit or something. I would stop using it if this continues though. Try something more commonly used and trusted.


 
^Good advice, I think if you was to do a Test E or Cyp cycle you would love the results, I know I am!


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> ^Good advice, I think if you was to do a Test E or Cyp cycle you would love the results, I know I am!


 
Yes test cyp and enanthate are better choices for a first cycle or any cylce anyway because they require only two injections a week compared to sust you should use min. of 3.  The blood levels are much more stable and you are less likely to experience test flu from the small esters in sust.
You will make the same gains if not better IMO.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I agree with this. It could be the BA content or the gear itself. I try not to use anything higher than 250mg/ml because any higher it is more likely to fall out of the oily solution sooner than it should. I am thinking this could be the case with you. Once injected the oil is dispersing and leaving some extra hormone behind. This would cause the hormone to crystalize in the muscle causing irritation and swelling. It could be many things I would contact your sponser and let them know what is happening tell them that you can't use it and see what they will do. Maybe it is common with that substance. They may give you a credit or something. I would stop using it if this continues though. Try something more commonly used and trusted.


 i agree  great advice


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 21, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Leg workout - many of the exercises were not affected, but squats, during warm ups, with 185, felt like something was _tearing_ in that swollen butt cheek when squatting only about halfway down, certainly not normal, so I did not do squats today.
> 
> I did the rest of my leg workout, even the squat press machine, but I feel "off." Not terrible, not sick, just a little off - hard to describe. I definitely felt better working out naturally more than a week ago. I feel like I am really having to force myself, even after I delayed yesterday's leg workout until today and just rested yesterday.
> 
> ...


 The leg workout must have _*aggravated*_ it.   The butt cheek is now swollen beyond the way it was yesterday, spreading around the hip and extending partway down the side of the thigh (so far that my hand cannot cover it all on the hip area and protruding almost an inch.  There is an indentation on my butt cheek where the swelling went down the back of my leg in two places but missed the area of the indentation.  It looks freakish.

Apparently that tearing feeling doing squats or the leg workout itself was too much.  Either way, this is the most abnormal looking elephantitus thing I have ever seen on myself.

I am not going to risk injecting again by trying to reduce the dose or cutting it in half and doing it four times weekly.  I am going to *stop* injecting this.  I should _*not*_ have done the third pin this morning, knowing the first two caused swelling, but I kept thinking my body might get used to whatever was causing the irritation.  Cold turkey - right now.  I'll deal with the third pin swelling when and if it comes.

My entire cycle consisted of three injections of 300 mg each over seven days, and 30 mg D-bol daily - any need for PCT if I stop cold turkey today?  I have Clomid and Nolva, for a full cycle PCT.  Necessary for this baby 7 day cycle?

How long should I wait after my lengthy 7 day cycle (chuckle) before trying regular old test cyp (sticking to regular dosage of 200 mg / ml this time, for 500-600 mg a week)?


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> The leg workout must have _*aggravated*_ it. The butt cheek is now swollen beyond the way it was yesterday, spreading around the hip and extending partway down the side of the thigh (so far that my hand cannot cover it all on the hip area and protruding almost an inch. There is an indentation on my butt cheek where the swelling went down the back of my leg in two places but missed the area of the indentation. It looks freakish.
> 
> Apparently that tearing feeling doing squats or the leg workout itself was too much. Either way, this is the most abnormal looking elephantitus thing I have ever seen on myself.
> 
> ...


 
Dude, wow just wow, you have to be shooting something terribad! So sorry to hear this, and yes I agree with you 100%, STOP NOW!

Get your health back in a few days and start using the Cyp, it shouldn't do this at all, if you never used before start low and increase as needed. Maybe start with 200mg-300mg a week for 4 to 6 weeks, then go to 400-600mg a week for 4 to 6 weeks! You will love the gains from it, as I am now! 

When I leveled out from 600mg a week I went to 750mg a week!


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think the Brand of gear should be told... regardless of sponsorship

Mal,

You can try to recover completely and get your ducks in a row for the next cycle or you can run your Dbol until you get some more gear and continue mission...


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> How To Give An Intramuscular Injection - Care Guide
> 
> scroll down and look at the glute pic, but you know this does sound like an allergic reaction!



As far as this goes, spotinjections.com has it in the upper right, that's where I do mine with no pain, you do inside left?


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 21, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> As far as this goes, spotinjections.com has it in the upper right, that's where I do mine with no pain, you do inside left?


 
No, outside top, right where the arrow is!


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> No, outside top, right where the arrow is!



Oh gotcha! I mis-read the pic, I was like what the fuck I've never heard of inside left haha.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 22, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> I think the Brand of gear should be told... regardless of sponsorship


  It is not just the sponsorship that caused me not to name them - it is the fact that I have heard nothing bad about the quality of the gear provided by the sponsor, and the problem is likely just my body's particular reaction to this high dosage solution of sust (almost like an allergic reaction).  I am not sure it is fair to blame the sponsor.

By the way, the sponsor replied saying basically it will go away in a few days.





> Even though it is not good if it's red and hot that is better than being swollen and mushy (soft) that usually indicates infection and apcis,but that is not your case.
> First dont shoot in the same spot all the time especially larger amounts of
> oil.
> Maybe you are allergic to something and if this keeps happening after every time you shoot up certain drug discontinue taking that drug and find a replacement (if you were taking sust take cyp instead) Maybe you hit a blood vessel,but again if it is red,swollen and hot just take cotton swab and alcohol and gently rub and massage that spot and it will go away in few days.



 Not going to inject this again.  I'll try cyp once I can get it.


----------



## SFW (Feb 22, 2011)

2-3 days is probably not long enough to show major signs of a bacterial infection. Any puffyness/redness now is more than likely a reaction to the solvents. If youre running a temp or the swelling continues, go to the doc.​


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 22, 2011)

It does suck to waste time and money, though.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> 2-3 days is probably not long enough to show major signs of a bacterial infection. Any puffyness/redness now is more than likely a reaction to the solvents. If youre running a temp or the swelling continues, go to the doc.​


 I do not think it is an infection.  Like I said, the swelling from the first injection is entirely gone now.  I am sure my body had some kind of reaction to an ingredient(s) in the solution.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 22, 2011)

How's your thigh doin this morning?


----------



## Gfy55 (Feb 22, 2011)

I've read on this site about people heating up the pin with a blow dryer or running hot water on the vial. What i've done is use one specific pin to draw out the gear then put on a fresh pin to use on myself. Before putting on the new pin to the syringe, put the syringe( W/ OUT the pin) in the microwave for 25 seconds. This works amazing and you should not feel any pain post pin.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> How's your thigh doin this morning?


  It hurts, a  little swelling, but it has been only one day.  If the prior two pins are any indication, the major swelling does not come on until days 3-4, so we are still really early yet.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally found a way to take a G-rated pic to show some of the swelling.  Posting as soon as I can get technology to cooperate.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 23, 2011)

I think this will work. This is a view from the side, hip and upper thigh, hiding my massive genitalia off-picture behind the wall so as not to frighten or intimidate anybody! LOL! Butt at the top, leg to the bottom, obviously. Note the shadow showing how far the swelling spread from the butt cheek to the hip and down the thigh. Also note redness on butt cheek (much redder in person than shows on picture, especially when comparing to other cheek). You can se a definite diagonal line at the top where the red skin turns to normal white skin. Note complete lack of normal indentation in butt cheek. Injection was in proper location, so this gives you an idea of how far the swelling spread from the butt cheek at first, then over to the hip, then down the side of the leg.

Also, keep in mind that this picture was taken last night, so this is _*not*_ the swelling at its worst. It has actually subsided some. I took Benadryl, which seems to be helping.

The fact that it is subsiding at all means that it is probably not an infection, although I do not have a medical degree. Maybe it will clear up entirely within a week, like the first injection's swelling did. We'll know in a couple of days.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't see pic try tinypic.

I myself have a fucked up shot just now.
Thigh is completely fucked.

Injected 3.5ml into the middle of quad.
2 hours later did some squats, felt a pop in my leg then extreme pain all over.

Now the top of my knee is slightly swollen and extremely tender.
I can't place any weight on that leg or it goes into a painful spasm.
Started to get better but still know how you feel,....kind of.
That was Monday.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 23, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Can't see pic try tinypic.


Grrr!  The hosting service removed it - I guess because it showed "nudity."  It was nothing a PG rated movie would not show, not even PG-13.


It will have to wait until I get home in the evening to try and repost it another way.  Can I attach it here somehow without hosting it online anywhere?


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 23, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Injected 3.5ml into the middle of quad.


 3.5 ml? Wow!


> 2 hours later did some squats, felt a pop in my leg then extreme pain all over.


 While squats may have aggravated mine, remember that the first shot caused swelling, too, even if not as severe, with no squat causing abnormal, tearing pain.


> Now the top of my knee is slightly swollen and extremely tender.
> I can't place any weight on that leg or it goes into a painful spasm.
> Started to get better but still know how you feel,....kind of.
> That was Monday.


 Sorry to hear about this, and I hope you are ok.

My second round of swelling is starting to slowly subside. At the same time, I noticed the area of the thigh injection (third pin) is a little larger this morning. If it balloons, I will just tell people I have been doing a lot of one legged leg extensions! LOL!


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 23, 2011)

Was 2.5ml.

Leg is ok today.
Was really fucking painful when it first happened.
Walking and putting a hot water bottle on it has helped a lot,

Got another one tomorrow going to split it up.
1.5ml in quad 
1ml in chest.
Hopefully it will be ok lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2011)

Some guys have bad reactions to prop, its pretty common.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## malfeasance (Feb 24, 2011)

Now is that nasty, or what?  This was the day that the swelling started to subside.  It was worse the day before.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 24, 2011)

Repeat description, so you know what you are seeing.





malfeasance said:


> I think this will work. This is a view from the side, hip and upper thigh, hiding my massive genitalia off-picture behind the wall so as not to frighten or intimidate anybody! LOL! Butt at the top, leg to the bottom, obviously. Note the shadow showing how far the swelling spread from the butt cheek to the hip and down the thigh. Also note redness on butt cheek (much redder in person than shows on picture, especially when comparing to other cheek). You can se a definite diagonal line at the top where the red skin turns to normal white skin. Note complete lack of normal indentation in butt cheek. Injection was in proper location, so this gives you an idea of how far the swelling spread from the butt cheek at first, then over to the hip, then down the side of the leg.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that this picture was taken last night, so this is _*not*_ the swelling at its worst. It has actually subsided some. I took Benadryl, which seems to be helping.
> 
> The fact that it is subsiding at all means that it is probably not an infection, although I do not have a medical degree. Maybe it will clear up entirely within a week, like the first injection's swelling did. We'll know in a couple of days.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 24, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> I need to know if something is abnormal here.
> 
> Just did my third pin this morning. Sust from a sponsor.
> 
> ...


 Test enanthate, makes me swell and turn red. I have no idea as of why. Everytime Ive ever tried to run it, the same thing, My buddie has done shots from the same vial, well 3 different vials and hes good to go. For some reason my body dosent like it. What is that about????? humangrade, not bathtub mixture either????


----------



## boss (Feb 24, 2011)

i had the exact same thing my first cycle. i was told its because i hadn't injected before nd it was just a hematoma so i put a hot compress on it and then i went away after a couple of those.  hurt like a bitch for a couple days. i really don't think its a big deal and i know i was hitting the right spot.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Feb 24, 2011)

my 1st few pins were just like this. 

Red as hell and swollen for a week.

You're fine.


Make sure you go deep enough into the muscle.....don't move it around a lot.



Im sure the brand is fine.....no need to know which brand it is....thats not the problem


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 26, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> my 1st few pins were just like this.
> 
> Red as hell and swollen for a week.


  And you kept using the exact same substance?


----------



## Woodrow1 (Feb 27, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> And you kept using the exact same substance?




Yep.  Eventually it hurt less each time...and it finally barely caused pain



Hows your ass now?


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 27, 2011)

Fine.  Can't tell anything to look at it.  I can still feel a knot about the size of a golf ball deep in the muscle, though.  Nothing like that on the first side.

It may be that the effects would have gradually gone away with continued injections, I do not know, but I was not willing to risk it, especially given the way I felt, not able even to work out, appetite suppressed, etc.

I am working out fine now.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 27, 2011)

malfeasance said:


>



Soon as i saw this i thought infection.
I would strongly advise you dump this gear and see a Doctor.
1ml of gear should NOT do that.

I have injected gear with a 5/8 size needle into thighs and never seen anything like this.
Max i have done is 3.4ml
1.2 Test E
1ml B12
1ml Deca
Most i had was a little soreness.
I can't imagine what that feels like.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, an infection would not clear up in a week but get worse, right?  I hope that does not sound like a stupid question.

I came this close (thumb and forefinger close together) to going to the doctor the night I was having trouble even getting in and out of the car, walking, going up the stairs, and I was feeling dizzy, but like I said, I seem fine now.

I am no doctor, but I do not think an infection in the muscle would clear up on its own.


----------



## ROID (Feb 27, 2011)

throw that shit out the door man.

That is NOT NORMAL

you need to tell whoever sold you that shit that you want you money back.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 27, 2011)

Might not be an infection.
You injected 1ml of gear and it swell away out 2-4 inches.
To me something ain't right.
Where did all the swelling come from ?


If your happy to go ahead and keep running the gear its entirely up to your brother.
Me in your situation i would cut my loses.

If this happens again please go see a doc.
Tell him your tried some HCG or B12 and this happened.
Just to be 100% sure it isn't infected.
I will guarantee you he will look at it and run for antibiotics.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 28, 2011)

ROID said:


> throw that shit out the door man.
> 
> That is NOT NORMAL
> 
> you need to tell whoever sold you that shit that you want you money back.


 


blazeftp said:


> Might not be an infection.
> You injected 1ml of gear and it swell away out 2-4 inches.
> To me something ain't right.
> Where did all the swelling come from ?
> ...


 
Guys,

I agree, _*not*_ normal.  I threw this stuff out last week.  There was no way I was going to continue.  I am not now still swollen, and I feel a lot better, so I do not think there is an infection. 

The odd thing is that regardless of the reaction, I *have* put on muscle, people have even commented on it when I am wearing a shirt, and my balls are a little smaller (lol!).  I added body weight even though my stomach fat visibly shrank (even with the water retention my abs are actually more visible than before), and I am a little stronger in the gym.  That is a lot for the first two weeks.  Started on Valentine's made up fake holiday, so today would be the start of week 3 had I continued.

Kind of funny given the long acting esters in that compound, they will still be in my system for another two weeks (last injection was a week ago today).

Took two days off the dianabol, and then once I started feeling better, resumed the 30 mg daily.

I will start test cyp (keeping it simple this time) soon.

So if I had a cycle log, it would look all screwed up like this.

*Week 1* sust 600 mg (2 injections of 300 each), 30 mg d-bol ed
*Week 2* sust 300 mg (one injection), then go cold turkey and stop everything for two days, then resume d-bol at 30 mg ed
*Week 3* d-bol 30 mg daily, and maybe test cyp at 500 mg (250 twice a week) if it arrives in time.
*Weeks 3-11* -  8 weeks of test cyp at 500 a week with d-bol continuing at 30 mg daily for the first two weeks

How is that for a pretty screwed up cycle beginning?  This ought to work given the long acting ester in the sust meaning I never really come off, even with the week to week and a half break.

Is this the way you would do it, if you were stuck in my situation, or would you do it differently?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad to see your dumped that shit.
I am sure it had test in there but something else that shouldn't be there.

I have gone from Sust to Test E.
Should be no problems.
If it is the same lab and you get the slightest bit of swelling get your money back.
Should only see swelling if you inject large amounts sub Q.
I get slight swelling in Chest because i stuck 2ml in there.
Was a tiny little lump which went away after a few days.

Just make sure you thinking safety first.
Gear can cause many nasty sides as we all know,
Sometimes injections leave you sore the next day.
They start leaving you looking like the elephant man then you got to think health first.
It ain't worth putting your body at risk for the sake of a few bucks or lb.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I have gone from Sust to Test E.
> Should be no problems.
> If it is the same lab and you get the slightest bit of swelling get your money back.


  Test C, actually, and completely different source this time.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 28, 2011)

Everybody comfortable with my cycle, 2 posts above, given my situation?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

Good 
Test E  and C are the same as you know.

I went from Test E to sust then from the sust back to Test E.

Since you got some new gear would they now be 2x 10ml 250mg/ml ?
If you run it for 10 weeks at 500mg.
Good luck with the new cycle.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Since you got some new gear would they now be 2x 10ml 250mg/ml ?
> If you run it for 10 weeks at 500mg.


 10 ml at 200 mg/ml, x 4, but did not expect to use all 4. 200 x 10 ml is 2,000, two of them is 4,000, divided by 8 weeks is 500. That is how I came up with it. Obviously, I have plenty to up the amount per week or lengthen the cycle, but keep in mind this is my first cycle - although I am tempted to do 600 mg per week rather than 500 mg.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 28, 2011)

First cycle you could do 600mg for 15 weeks.
Long as you understand the importance and respect the substance in which you are dealing with you will be fine.

Injections same time every week and run a AI.
HCG since its a long one.
Good PCT protocol and you will be G2G.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 1, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> So if I had a cycle log, it would look all screwed up like this.
> 
> *Week 1* sust 600 mg (2 injections of 300 each), 30 mg d-bol ed
> *Week 2* sust 300 mg (one injection), then go cold turkey and stop everything for two days, then resume d-bol at 30 mg ed
> ...


Oddly, here in week three on nothing by the 30 mg ed, and no pinning in over a week, strength gains continue. Nothing earth shattering, but I have pushed through boundaries where I was stuck for years training naturally and just keep slowly adding reps or weight.
Weird.
I have been getting comments from people about visible changes.
Had a great workout today.
Makes me wish I could have continued a normal, non-messed up cycle, as I think I would be rocking right along . . .


----------



## coolcatxr7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing better! I've been reading the posts and agree it's not an infection. I'm in healthcare and I've seen infections and that definitely isn't one. Especially since you haven't had a fever. What I want to say is that many UGLs use a high concentration of BA and BB, all of which are good to use for safety reasons BUT can cause massive pain with injections. This is because it irritates the hell out of muscles when injected, pretty much just burns the muscle. Most HG use around 0.9% BA, most UGLs use 1-5%, a little too much. Best thing to do is inject after a workout, or much earlier than your workout i.e don't inject the thigh and go workout your legs right away, wait at least a couple of hours. Also, use a warm compress ALWAYS! do it after the injection for 15-20min and throughout the day, trust me it helps a lot! Your reaction IMO was from a combo of high concentration of gear, BA and/or BB. I use HG sust from Organon and it hurts like a bitch, I use my shoulder and it feels like I got punched multiple times, although there is no redness, just minor swelling, usually goes away in 3 days. Thanks for your post. Be safe bro!


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 4, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Started on Valentine's made up fake holiday, so today would be the start of week 3 had I continued.
> 
> Kind of funny given the long acting esters in that compound, they will still be in my system for another two weeks (last injection was a week ago today).
> 
> ...


 
Grrr . . . Week 3 is almost over and still waiting on meds.  Continuing d-bol at 30 mg. daily.

Active life of sustanon is 3 weeks, PCT should not be started for 21 days, so technically I am not "off" cycle even at this point, but the wait is still frustrating.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 4, 2011)

coolcatxr7 said:


> Glad to hear you are doing better! I've been reading the posts and agree it's not an infection. I'm in healthcare and I've seen infections and that definitely isn't one. Especially since you haven't had a fever. What I want to say is that many UGLs use a high concentration of BA and BB, all of which are good to use for safety reasons BUT can cause massive pain with injections. This is because it irritates the hell out of muscles when injected, pretty much just burns the muscle. Most HG use around 0.9% BA, most UGLs use 1-5%, a little too much. Best thing to do is inject after a workout, or much earlier than your workout i.e don't inject the thigh and go workout your legs right away, wait at least a couple of hours. Also, use a warm compress ALWAYS! do it after the injection for 15-20min and throughout the day, trust me it helps a lot! Your reaction IMO was from a combo of high concentration of gear, BA and/or BB. I use HG sust from Organon and it *hurts like a bitch, I use my shoulder and it feels like I got punched multiple times, although there is no redness, just minor swelling, usually goes away in 3 days. *Thanks for your post. Be safe bro!



Exact thing happens to me too. Never on the delt, but on my glute, and on my left quad. Makes me _almost_ useless....swelled up bad, and hurt like  a bitch. I still get everything done but its hurts like hell every movement, limping and lookin' like a wounded soldier....

I read on another thraed that its the sharp testosterone powder under a microscope is super jagged and sharp, and once the ester buffer is gone, the T slices and dices the muscle??


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 5, 2011)

coolcatxr7 said:


> Most HG use around 0.9% BA, most UGLs use 1-5%, a little too much. . . . Your reaction IMO was from a combo of high concentration of gear, BA and/or BB. I use HG sust from Organon and it hurts like a bitch, I use my shoulder and it feels like I got punched multiple times, although there is no redness, just minor swelling, usually goes away in 3 days. Thanks for your post. Be safe bro!


 A guy on another thread had redness and swelling.  His gear was 2.8% BA!  Wow.  

Anyway, switching to AP Test C, with 200 mg/ml . . . ought to work.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Mar 5, 2011)

are your sustano's made by (pharmatec obs ) karcahi....there the new ones and they hurt like a mother i did a shoulder shot and swelled for days and was hot for days too.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 5, 2011)

My sust is UGL and it hurts for days and is red, but on the ass or glute it makes it hard as hell to walk, get in and out of cars and bed, and can't bend over without looking like a  fool.

Easily tolerable and hideable on the delt, however still hurts for a few days after.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 5, 2011)

sonofsam1975 said:


> are your sustano's made by (pharmatec obs ) karcahi....


 Nope.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 5, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Anyway, switching to AP Test C, with 200 mg/ml . . . ought to work.


 If it ever gets here, sigh.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 5, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Soon as i saw this i thought infection.
> I would strongly advise you dump this gear and see a Doctor.
> 1ml of gear should NOT do that.


  Blaze, I just wanted to follow up and let you know that everything has cleared up now, about 2 weeks later.  Even the knot in the muscle is gone.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Mar 6, 2011)

hi.....i did a lot of research on the (pharmatec obs ) sustanon's , and as far as i can tell they are real abbott sold the right's to them and they are making them now .i did a shoulder shot it was bad it screwed my bicep and shoulder up for a long time .as i write this it is getting stronger again i have been using norma hellas deca , but as far as ever using sustanon again never , way to many fakes the only real ones out there are from (infar) they look like the old russian sustanon's like back in the late 80's there the best clean and really top notch , there made in india .


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 6, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Blaze, I just wanted to follow up and let you know that everything has cleared up now, about 2 weeks later.  Even the knot in the muscle is gone.



Good to hear.


Best thing you did was ditch the gear and start the new stuff.
Bet that doesn't make you swell up like a balloon


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 6, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Best thing you did was ditch the gear and start the new stuff.


  Well, have not yet started new stuff . . .  waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting,  grumble, grumble,  , bridging by continuing the 30 mg of dbol daily . . .


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 6, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Well, have not yet started new stuff . . .  waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting,  grumble, grumble,  , bridging by continuing the 30 mg of dbol daily . . .



What did your order ?


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 6, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> What did your order ?





malfeasance said:


> Anyway, switching to AP Test C, with 200 mg/ml . . . ought to work.


----------



## james-27 (Mar 7, 2011)

Dude I hate to tell ya but u may have thrown out some good test. Monday I injected 2cc into my upper outside part of my ass and today its swollen twice as big as your pic and hurts like u wouldnt believe. I have been only doing 1cc but monday was my 8 week mark and I want to bump to 750. Im running naps test e so I know its good heck I have been running it for 8 weeks with no issue till I did 2cc witch was to much at one time. Im going to inject 1cc mon, wends, and friday. Just thought id share with ya.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 7, 2011)

james-27 said:


> Dude I hate to tell ya but u may have thrown out some good test. Monday I injected 2cc into my upper outside part of my ass and today its swollen twice as big as your pic and hurts like u wouldnt believe. I have been only doing 1cc but monday was my 8 week mark and I want to bump to 750. Im running naps test e so I know its good heck I have been running it for 8 weeks with no issue till I did 2cc witch was to much at one time. Im going to inject 1cc mon, wends, and friday. Just thought id share with ya.



This is the reason I don't hit the glute... you cant sit, get in or out of bed, bend over, tie your shoe, get in your car.....

Look like a fool walking around....


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 7, 2011)

I know guys that hit the glutes and have no problems at all - no pain, no swelling, no redness . . . this is just not what one would expect.


----------



## coolcatxr7 (Mar 7, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by coolcatxr7  
Glad to hear you are doing better! I've been reading the posts and agree it's not an infection. I'm in healthcare and I've seen infections and that definitely isn't one. Especially since you haven't had a fever. What I want to say is that many UGLs use a high concentration of BA and BB, all of which are good to use for safety reasons BUT can cause massive pain with injections. This is because it irritates the hell out of muscles when injected, pretty much just burns the muscle. Most HG use around 0.9% BA, most UGLs use 1-5%, a little too much. Best thing to do is inject after a workout, or much earlier than your workout i.e don't inject the thigh and go workout your legs right away, wait at least a couple of hours. Also, use a warm compress ALWAYS! do it after the injection for 15-20min and throughout the day, trust me it helps a lot! Your reaction IMO was from a combo of high concentration of gear, BA and/or BB. I use HG sust from Organon and it hurts like a bitch, I use my shoulder and it feels like I got punched multiple times, although there is no redness, just minor swelling, usually goes away in 3 days. Thanks for your post. Be safe bro!
Exact thing happens to me too. Never on the delt, but on my glute, and on my left quad. Makes me almost useless....swelled up bad, and hurt like a bitch. I still get everything done but its hurts like hell every movement, limping and lookin' like a wounded soldier....

I read on another thraed that its the sharp testosterone powder under a microscope is super jagged and sharp, and once the ester buffer is gone, the T slices and dices the muscle??

yeah i just have a weird protruding deltoid from a shot i did earlier. It's weird. When my delt is stable it looks normal, flat, no sign of swelling, etc. but when I raise my arm the inner head feels hard like a giant piece of muscle and is really elevated, I can't even explain it in words. Funny thing though its painless, no redness and definitely no sign of infection. Hopefully it goes away otherwise I'm going to the doc and having an xray or mri.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 7, 2011)

Give it a week before worrying is what I learned. If after a week its getting worse instead of better go seek help 

I have the same thing on my left Delt right now actually... haha except mine is warm swollen and red. Feels like I got punched a bunch of times. I think its my gear. That was the end of my sust so I'll see what happens with the next bottle.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, today is the start of week 4, and no meds, so I have to modify the cycle log yet again. If I had a cycle log, it would look all screwed up like this.

*Week 1* sust 600 mg (2 injections of 300 each), 30 mg d-bol ed
*Week 2* sust 300 mg (one injection), then go cold turkey and stop everything for two days, then resume d-bol at 30 mg ed
*Week 3* d-bol 30 mg daily
*Week 4* d-bol 30 mg every day and *maybe* (hopefully, potentially) test cyp at 500 mg (250 twice a week) if it arrives.
*Weeks 4-11* - 8 weeks of test cyp at 500 a week with d-bol continuing at 30 mg daily for the first two weeks


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 8, 2011)

As of today, it has been 15 days since the last pin (see schedule in post above), and I am still getting stronger, have increased libido (which kind of sucks with no wife or girlfriend), shrunken testes, and some acne.

I guess the long acting esters in sust really do hang around a long time.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 9, 2011)

If I had a cycle log, it would look all screwed up like this.

*Week 1* sust 600 mg (2 injections of 300 each), 30 mg d-bol ed
*Week 2* sust 300 mg (one injection), then go cold turkey and stop everything for two days, then resume d-bol at 30 mg ed
*Week 3* d-bol 30 mg daily
*Week 4* 1000 mg test cyp, d-bol 30 mg every day
*Weeks 4-5*  500 mg of test cyp, d-bol 30 mg daily
*Weeks 5-? *500 mg test cyp


QUESTIONS:
This is my first cycle, but, given how the weeks 2 and 3 were so messed up, I am frontloading week 4.

(1) Should I increase the test to 600 weekly - what I want to do, unless you all talk me out of it.

(2)  How long?  I originally planned for 10 weeks total.  Again, due to the adverse reaction, weeks 2 and three were messed up.  What are your thoughts on the length of my cycle?

Oh, and the new stuff injected easily, 2.6 ml, and no soreness at all, none, nada, zilch, the next day, so I am considering this issue about the reaction to the gear *closed*.  It was the gear!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad to hear you are able to gear up and that you found what the problem was, your cycle looks solid to me, but what is your PCT?


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> Glad to hear you are able to gear up and that you found what the problem was, your cycle looks solid to me, but what is your PCT?


Have both Clomid and Nolva on hand and will simply be following the basic PCT outlined in the beginner's stickied threads here.

Any thoughts on 500 or 600 and the overall length of the cycle, given the week two and three screwup?  Should I stick with 10 weeks overall (the original plan)?


----------



## Mr.BIG (Mar 9, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Have both Clomid and Nolva on hand and will simply be following the basic PCT outlined in the beginner's stickied threads here.
> 
> Any thoughts on 500 or 600 and the overall length of the cycle, given the week two and three screwup? Should I stick with 10 weeks overall (the original plan)?


 
If it was me I'd go to 12-14 weeks with the Test cyp, stay around 500mg till after week 8 and then bump it to 750mg only if you think you need it, if not stay where you are!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Mar 9, 2011)

I also would recommend HCG, it has done wonders for me! The beginners guide wrote by Heavyiron is as good a guide you can get, if you go by that you will gain weight and strength!


----------



## Justinbro (May 1, 2011)

Wow I'm having the same exact problem with the same UGL 300mg/ml Sustanon. I'm hating having to toss 8ml! Going back to HG 250 and under. I didnt have swelling on my hip like Mal, just the side of the glute like gear leaked under the skin and hurts to sit or bend 2 days after injection. The other glute still hurts a little from the first injection 5 days ago. Started to get concerned when I got feverish and waking up with night sweats. 

Any home remedies to help? Can't go to Doctor. Should I ice or sit in a sauna or hot tub?


----------



## keith1569 (May 1, 2011)

u can try doing less volume in your shots and see if that helps with soreness instead of tossing it.  warming up the amp/vial in water to help make the oil becomes less thick.


----------



## Justinbro (May 1, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> u can try doing less volume in your shots and see if that helps with soreness instead of tossing it.  warming up the amp/vial in water to help make the oil becomes less thick.


Yeah I'm going to bake it and then cut it with 1/2ml of 200mg cyp I have in the delt. No more 1" in the glute.


----------



## reichertc2011 (May 2, 2011)

same shit happend to me on my side delt. so the next time i did it n tricep but slower n had no problems. too fast may have been the problem


----------



## Justinbro (May 2, 2011)

reichertc2011 said:


> same shit happend to me on my side delt. so the next time i did it n tricep but slower n had no problems. too fast may have been the problem


Yeah i think I squeezed too fast because my girl was home and didnt wait 15 seconds before pulling it out. Going to be completely thorough next time.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (May 3, 2011)

hey///   bro what are you running ? sustanon250 or cyp.....or enathante i had a really bad time with sustanon 250 in my shoulder ....try warming the stuff up a bit in warm water and shoot slower ....or maybe you have bad stuff


----------



## Justinbro (May 3, 2011)

sonofsam1975 said:


> hey///   bro what are you running ? sustanon250 or cyp.....or enathante i had a really bad time with sustanon 250 in my shoulder ....try warming the stuff up a bit in warm water and shoot slower ....or maybe you have bad stuff


Yeah its ugl sustanon 300 and its overdosed around 330 so the hormone crystalizes to add to the worries. The lab told me to bake it at 230 for 30 minutes with a needle in the top but forgot to tell to make sure the needle isnt in the oil so it isnt pushed out by the hot air. I found my vial in a small puddle of oil, about 1ml no biggy. Also ordered up some filter needles which I'm going to start using to draw ugl and apply neosporin after the injection as a precaution. I'm also going to do .1ml per 3 seconds and wait 15 seconds before pulling the needle out along with the usual shower and 70% alcohol swabs and 2 22g 1.5" pins. Wish me luck.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (May 4, 2011)

hey...ugl stuff really bad stuff my brother ! always had problem with it you may want to try (GENESIS) they made a compound thats the same as sustanon 250 but so much better no pain ive been using it for months , remember ugl they all use a heavier base oil in the stuff and its a mother on the body. GENESIS) USE'S A MUCH CLEANER AND THINNNER OIL BASE  so there's not pain at all , propiante always gives a little pain for about a day ....the compound run's for about 65 ......good luck feel free to hit me up .....always glad to help ..been doing this for 30 years so i do have tons of know how .


----------



## Justinbro (May 7, 2011)

OK just have to say my new way of doing UGL has totally no soreness! Major changes is I diluted the 300mg/ml sust with 200mg/ml cyp drawn with a filter needle. .5ml each. After the injection I rubbed in Neosporin. I also did bake both at 230 for 30 minutes and hope I didnt degrade the product and is why theres no soreness.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (May 8, 2011)

hi.......what brand of sustanon are you using .....i had a hell of a time with the ones i got last year same crap your going throu.....i did reseach them and they were so fake . the only ones that are good to go are (pharmatec obs ) still made by organon anything anfter is fake . need serial number on amp.


----------



## Darkcity (May 8, 2011)

malfeasance said:


>



Man thats crazy there is noway in hell i would have continued the same gear after even one pin and that is what happened. You got some balls brother glad to see you still have your quad intact.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (May 9, 2011)

wow......thats got to hurt , ugl stuff is not not good


----------



## malfeasance (May 9, 2011)

Darkcity said:


> You got some balls brother glad to see you still have your quad intact.


  That swelling was from a glute pin!  The swelling extended down the leg.

AP or similar from now on.


----------



## keith1569 (May 9, 2011)

holy jesus! ive never had swelling that bad before


----------



## JAGMAN (Jul 28, 2011)

After hearing all ur post, i was just wondering how you are doing now..i saw the pix of your thigh and was like wow!!


----------



## Justinbro (Jul 29, 2011)

JAGMAN said:


> After hearing all ur post, i was just wondering how you are doing now..i saw the pix of your thigh and was like wow!!


 
all that is, is a bunch of oil under the skin. thats what happens when it leaks out or you dont get it in IM.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 29, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> all that is, is a bunch of oil under the skin. thats what happens when it leaks out or you dont get it in IM.


 
No I have to disagree here ^..  Yes if you don't get all the oil under the skin you will have some redness and swelling but not that bad.  That is a pic of his quad but he did the shot in the Glute.  That was some bad, very bad swelling to come all the way down the quad and make it look like that.  This is not normal from just oil under the skin.  That was some bad gear without a doubt in my mind.  Maybe he can elaborate more here.


----------



## KUVinny (Jul 29, 2011)

Edit: removed... Sorry


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 29, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> No I have to disagree here ^.. Yes if you don't get all the oil under the skin you will have some redness and swelling but not that bad. That is a pic of his quad but he did the shot in the Glute. That was some bad, very bad swelling to come all the way down the quad and make it look like that. This is not normal from just oil under the skin. That was some bad gear without a doubt in my mind. Maybe he can elaborate more here.


 You are correct, TGB.  It was a glute shot, 1.5 inch needle buried all the way.  ALSO, it was one of three shots, if memory serves me correctly, and they all behaved the same way.  Extreme pain and swelling that was visible when wearing pants - like a black girl's butt.  Then it began spreading across the hip and down the thigh, and it was a LOT of swelling, definitely not 1.5cc of oil under the skin!

Injection technique was exactly the same as used with AP gear - no similar issues.


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 29, 2011)

JAGMAN said:


> After hearing all ur post, i was just wondering how you are doing now..i saw the pix of your thigh and was like wow!!


 It went away in a week or so.  Remember, that was swelling spread from the glute!


----------



## solo_builder (Jul 29, 2011)

Redness, hotness ,pain and tenderness are the criteria of infection
if you get any fever , consult a doctor


----------



## malfeasance (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine was not an infection.  I do not know what it was.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jul 30, 2011)

ok......guys here's what i think i have used only doctor prescibe injectable for years and never had one problem , my doc retire and i had to buy underground crap thats when my trouble all began , underground stuff the labs use poorly make base oil products i have even had them tested and i couldnt beleive the shit that was used as a filler so if your useing stuff like that becareful of the labs it has been make buy .


----------



## JAGMAN (Jul 31, 2011)

I glad to hear it wasn't an infection you had. nevertheless, i never heard of that happening from a glute shot....i started my first cycle last wk and started to worry after day 2 when i notice pain, swelling and some redness on the site area. After doing a ton of research and reading various post on this topic. i realize that this is quite normal especially for the first cycle....


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 31, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Mine was not an infection.  I do not know what it was.



Could have been a bad shot or way to much ba.Did it have eo in it, are you alergic to eo?


----------



## awd1985 (Jul 31, 2011)

This doesn't sound normal at all. Usually any pain should subside after a day or two, but redness and swelling are not normal products of a clean injection.


----------



## manbear_pig (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, i don't know if I've ever see swelling that bad from a shot.... I can't even imagine how bad that must have hurt.
Definitely some kind of bad reaction happening there.


----------



## JAGMAN (Aug 1, 2011)

Off topic...does anyone know if testa pro300 is a good product to use?..one of my good friends brother recommended it to me and i just wanted to get others opinions about..thanks!


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Aug 2, 2011)

bro.i would stay away fro all underground lab stuff.if you can find and its out there stick to only amps there's some great stuff made for human use coming of iran top notch stuff ....i have try most underground labs crap way too under dose and the oil is just to heavy and thats where your troubles begain .


----------



## Arcane (Aug 6, 2013)

malfeasance said:


> If anybody else has expeienced this same problem, I would love to read your input.



Hi,

Searching throught the internet looking for possible solutions and a reason as to why i would get VERY large swelling , so much so that it would spread down my leg and to parts of my lower back (when injecting the glute) i came across this post.

When i saw the picture u had posted i quickly realised that you were suffering from exactly the same thing that i was/am. I am not on any course at the moment as i am to nervous to go on again as my last experince was not pleasent.

I was using test enanthate 300ml/g, taking 2 ml once a week, brand PGW. (precision gear works)
, Mixed with 25mg Dbol. 

My first 4 injections went fine, no swelling, no pain or inflamation. The next 5/6 just went downhill, after about 3 to 4 days i would have a large swelling of the glute and intense pain for atleast a week, and this just got worse as each nexxt injection followed. I must have had about 5 of the exact same infections/swellings that malfeasance speaks of. IS it possible that the gear is the problem here? should i change Brands and maybe try anothet test ether?

All correct injection methods were followed ( excpet the heating of the test) with 23 gauge 1.5 inch needles.

Advice please


----------



## s2h (Aug 6, 2013)

malfeasance said:


> Mine was not an infection.  I do not know what it was.



it was most likely a septic abscess...all it takes is bacteria and the bodies immune response to get what you had...once the bacteria is released into the body white blood cells gather around the bacteria and enzymes are then attempting to encircle it and break the bacteria down to be released from the body...

what happens is a bunch of dead tissue,enzymes and white blood cells get balled up in the process...the reason it went from your glute to your leg is the ball of gunk took the path of least resistance while being up against  the skin...so thats south cause thats where gravity will take it...

i would think you still have some kind of small lump that has is hard too the touch??


----------

